# July Rental Sale at GRS!



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

*July Rental Savings at GRS!*

Save 20% off all rentals for the month of July 2011 at Golden River Sports! Whether you are a fly fishing enthusiast or a kayaker - get all your gear and save! 


Golden River Sports​ 

806 Washington Ave​ 

Golden, CO 80401​ 

(303) 215-9386​ 


*Summer Hours:*​ 

*Mon - Fri* 10am - 7pm​ 

*Sat* 9am - 6pm​ 

*Sun* 10am - 4pm​ 


Visit our all new website at www.GoldenRiverSports.net ​


----------

